# 21Rs Tire/rim Upgrade



## Fritz (Jun 29, 2011)

I see a lot of information on here about tire and rim upgrades and was wondering if anyone has done it to a 21RS? Specifically a 2004 21RS. My stock 14" rims are looking pretty shoddy and I thought it would be nice to go to a 15" aluminum rim and tire. Just concerns me that there may not be enough "space" between and around the wheels to move up a size? Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Depends on the tire you select. The rims will fit no problem but if you pick a tire with a much higher sidewall you could have issues. You can measure the max travel of the axle and compare that to the current tire to fender clearance. Then you can see what 15" tire will fit and still give you room.

You also have the option of doing an axle flip and move the axles to the bottom of the springs from the top and then you would have plenty of room no matter what tire you picked.


----------



## Madmak (Mar 26, 2013)

I just upgraded my rims and tires on a 2007 23RS from the 205/75/14s to 225/75/15s without issue. There is quite a lot of room in the tandem wheel wells. I checked the fit at near full axle travel and it was fine. Rim offset is important, most trailer rims are zero offset to allow for a higher weight rating. Stay with zero offset rims and you should be fine.


----------



## Fritz (Jun 29, 2011)

CamperAndy said:


> Depends on the tire you select. The rims will fit no problem but if you pick a tire with a much higher sidewall you could have issues. You can measure the max travel of the axle and compare that to the current tire to fender clearance. Then you can see what 15" tire will fit and still give you room.
> 
> You also have the option of doing an axle flip and move the axles to the bottom of the springs from the top and then you would have plenty of room no matter what tire you picked.


Thanks for the reply CamperAndy. Looks like I'll need to take some measurements as you suggested. The axle flip would be nice for more ground clearance.


----------



## Fritz (Jun 29, 2011)

Madmak said:


> I just upgraded my rims and tires on a 2007 23RS from the 205/75/14s to 225/75/15s without issue. There is quite a lot of room in the tandem wheel wells. I checked the fit at near full axle travel and it was fine. Rim offset is important, most trailer rims are zero offset to allow for a higher weight rating. Stay with zero offset rims and you should be fine.


Thanks for the reply Madmak. I saw your picture of the new rim/tire upgrade and it looks great. That's exactly what I hoping to get out of this. Not sure if your 2007 23RS has the same room in the wheel well area as my 2004 21RS though?


----------

